# M65 & M95 bald auch in Deutschland?



## xeno75 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo da!
Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen die M60 bei Amazon bestellt und habe sie zurück geschickt, weil ich beim Treiber-Download gesehen habe, Corsair hat jetzt den Nachfolger M65 herausgebracht. Seit dem schaue ich immer wieder ob die M65 nun bestellbar ist. Wann ist denn mit den neuen Modellen zu rechnen?


----------



## Psytis (18. Februar 2013)

auf amazonUK gibts die M65 schon.
Corsair CH-9000022-EU Vengeance M65 Performance FPS 8200 DPI Laser Gaming Mouse - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Dips3t (26. Februar 2013)

bei Stuff-UK - Welcome to Stuff-uk.net. bekommt man sie auch schon aber ich denke es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis sie in deutschland erhältlich ist.

corsair vengeance m65: Stuff-UK - CH-9000023-EU - Corsair Vengeance M65 Performance FPS Laser Gaming Mouse (Arctic White)


----------



## Braineater (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab schon eine M65 hier 
Bin bis jetzt echt begeistert 
Wer weiß, vll gibt es ja die Tage einen ausführlichen Test dazu 

Sollte eigentlich nicht mehr so lange dauern bis die Maus offiziell verfügbar ist


----------



## AllTernative (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mir eine holen würde, dann eh die M95. Aber wird wohl auch teuer sein :/


----------



## Dips3t (27. Februar 2013)

Braineater schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine M65 hier
> Bin bis jetzt echt begeistert
> Wer weiß, vll gibt es ja die Tage einen ausführlichen Test dazu
> 
> Sollte eigentlich nicht mehr so lange dauern bis die Maus offiziell verfügbar ist



darf man fragen woher du die hast? will mir auch eine holen aber halte nix von auslands bestellungen.


----------



## Dips3t (1. März 2013)

hab ich gerade entdeckt: Laser mouse Vengeanceâ"¢ M65 Performance FPS, USB, 8200: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

nicht gerade billig aber ich hoffe sie ist ihr geld wert


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

Die Maus hab ich von Corsair direkt 

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dips3t (12. März 2013)

hab die maus jetzt auch schon  in WEIß  einfach nur genial das teil, gefällt mir gut.

kaufen lohnt sich


----------

